# Should I give up guitar?



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 5, 2009)

Im sure a few of you around here have spoken to me or read my posts/threads before and hopefully its been pretty clear that I can't get enough of playing guitar. However, the last day has been bad to me and I am growing more and more unsure that guitar is an instrument worth me pursuing...

Here's the crack: (lots of words...)

On tuesday night I saw Metallica live (yes, it _was_ the greatest show on earth) and I left, not only ecstatic that I had seen my idols play live literally only a few feet in front of me, but I also picked up some handy playing techniques by watching them. I played guitar all tuesday night and wednesday and I felt more confident than ever in my technique and I was even playing better. However, literally in the space of 24 hours, I have lost all confidence, conviction and even interest when my friend and guitar teacher were shredding in front of me and doing stuff on the guitar i could never dream of. 

Outcome:

Basically now I feel dejected as I basically feel like I'll never be as good as them, or Metallica, or for that matter, anyone. I honestly have never been this disenchanted and although this is just overnight I am really really doubtful and cant help but feel "what's the point?"

BTW I'm sure some of you wont be able to believe how fickle this thread sounds, so I really don't want to hear from you, only those with something constructive to say


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 5, 2009)

If you treat guitar playing as competition then I'm sorry to say (and this is a lesson I had to learn) there will always be someone more accomplished than you so the questions I asked myself were very simply "What do I want from guitar?" and "How do I accomplish that?".

To put things in perspective Metallica are professional musicians - they're supposed to be competant on their instruments and the same thing applies to your friend the music teacher. Now, feeling like you're not making any headway on your instrument is a common occourence but if this malais goes beyond that there are a couple of courses of action I can suggest:

1) Take a break. Get some perspective away from your instrument and re-examine your goals. Something I found was that simply saying "I want to be good" didn't help greatly so I would suggest that you have to be really honest with yourself and examine your flaws as well as your strengths. 

2) If you have a friend who's a teacher and you can trust him, simply ask him what you can do to improve. I'll lay odds he's noticed areas you can work on and that in and of itself will be helpful when determining practice schedules and further goals on the instrument. 

One thing I can tell you is that if you defeat yourself in your mind you won't succeed. Maintaining a positive outlook can be difficult and indeed there have been some great music made by musicians in less than optimal moods but generally you can't accomplish many goals with that mindset. 

For what its worth, I think that you should keep playing. It can be daunting to progress on an instrument, but its always satisfying and sometimes its moments like this that lead to developments as a musician. 

Sorry I can't be more specific about goals and regimes but I know nothing about your playing and I would never presume to tell someone how they should be making music - I feel quite safe in saying that you should continue to make music however


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 5, 2009)

If you have to ask, then yes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 5, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> If you have to ask, then yes.



+1


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats a little harsh in my opinion - reading between the lines doesn't give me the feeling Lex _wants_ to give up the guitar...he just needs some encouragement and support. We all need that at some time or another don't we? 

Don't give up Lex, not unless you are absolutely certain (you don't sound like you are).


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think you need to give up on the guitar! Maybe just take your playing on another route of learning. A different teacher might do you good. Different people teach different ways and that might help you out. Hang in there. Never give up on your passions and or dreams!


----------



## plyta (Mar 5, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> ...I'll never be as good as them, or Metallica...


 <= bullcrap

What makes you think like that? If youre a physically healthy (mental health is not necessary ) man you can play as same as they do. IMHO technique is >90% of practice and doesn't take much talent. However making people sincerely admire your music is other thing


----------



## JakeRI (Mar 5, 2009)

there once was a time when i thought about giving up guitar after hearing buch dich by rammstein and swearing there was no way anyone could play the palm mutes in between each note. keep on playing. in hindsight you will see how foolish this post is haha


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 5, 2009)

I was were you were at. I was comparing my skills to others and not for the enjoyment of playing. I decided to take a break. That break turned out to be 5 years. Now I don't feel pressured to be the best. I feel more relaxed and focused on how good 'I' can be not as good as others are.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 5, 2009)

You're seriously asking this question? Dude, please.


----------

